# bow sights



## sitzer_31 (Oct 16, 2006)

im lookin at buying a new sight, and was looking for some insight on what to get. 
i'm a college student and dont have alot of money to spend on top of the line equiptment, and looking for a mid range sight.
i shoot a pse thunderbolt with an impact sight right now, but dont like the set up of the pins. i would like more then 3 pins for sure, and something that lights up decently under low light.
thanks for any info.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

no sights would be the best option just shoot instinctive


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

All i shoot are the Black Gold sights. They have the absolute brightest pins, are inexpensive and carry a no questions asked lifetime warranty. Give them a try and you'll love em.


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

Truglo Tru-site Extreme, Standard 5 pin. I LOVE this setup. $40. You can find it at any sporting goods store. It's got long fiber optics that wrap around the housing but they're nicely tucked into the housing so you don't have all that bulky crap sticking out. Depending on how closely together your pins are alligned, there's usually room to fit a 6th or even 7th pin into the housing. There's even a little threaded portion on the side of the housing where you can screw in a little LED light that comes with it. Makes your pins light up like fireworks but IT IS ILLEGAL TO HAVE THE LIGHT ON YOUR SIGHTS WHILE HUNTING IN NORTH DAKOTA. It's still fun for practicing in low light conditions. 5+ pins, sturdy, compact setup, lightweight, tough, and dirt cheap (as far as bow sights are concerned). I'd honeslty pay twice as much for this setup as there is nothing else on the market in any price range that suits me this well. Here's a link:

http://www.truglo.com/content/products/ ... xtreme.asp

And another:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

It's $50 from Cabelas but $40 at a couple places in Fargo.

There's also a 7-pin design with micro adjustment stuff and smaller diameter fibers. It's tempting even at $100.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

Truglo Tru-site Extreme, i also have the same sites and i love them too. very good in low light conditions


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Truglo are nice sights that dont break the bank. Ive never been able to see how a guy can justify a $100 sight. I think the truglo pins are almost to bright sometimes.

Dont get to many pins though. To many pins can obscure your target. Four pins is just about right for just about any bowhunting situation. I rarely ever use anything beyond my top in (20 yards).


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> no sights would be the best option just shoot instinctive


A+....sights are just a distraction.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Whatever you do don't buy a cobra. Always comes unsighted and pins hardly light up, but it sounds like the Tru Glo sights are pretty good.
All I used to do was shoot instintive, and my groupings so much better with sights (and maybe a newer compound helps too :wink: )


----------



## sitzer_31 (Oct 16, 2006)

hey guys thanks for your input, i went with the tru glo extreme and i am really liking them alot more then any sight i have ever shot, and the price was right in my range... thanks for helping me make up my mind,
i would highly recommend these sights for anyone else looking for sights


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

My vote is for the true glow extreme it is an awsome sight, mine practcly glows in the dark and mine took only minute changes to zero it. love it.


----------

